# Home Addition



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am thinking about adding on to my house. I want to add 2 rooms on my 2 story house, 1 on each level. Rooms both about 250 sq ft. Downstairs would be living room, and a laundry room added on to an existing half bath, with a shower stall also installed. I would also want a door to outside. The existing half bath juts out from the house. The upstairs would be a bedroom, no bath or anything. Is this possible? With my roof I'm not sure how it would work. How much would I be looking at for this, $10,000?


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

10k complete? Impossible.
Materials alone will be more than that.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

think much more than that if you are going to pay a contractor to do the work, even just the rough carpentry, rough plumbing, and electrical.

when i mean much more, i mean much much more.


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ahhhh, see, I had nooo idea. I was hoping if I was adding 1/5 more to my house, it would be 1/5 of what I paid for it. Guess not!! 

Thanks guys.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I recently completed a 300 sq ft addition on my home in brighton. Basically a bedroom with two walk in closets on a slab. ran me about $24K- and I think I got a pretty good deal at $80 a sq ft. If you throw in plumbling and fixtures it will be more....

I did put sleeve one of the closets for a future bathroom- but did nothing more than that.


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, I had no idea, guess I just didn't do the math. After a little more research, I see it's about $100 per sq ft. If I can do all the finishing myself, painting, carpet, cabinets, ect. will that lower the price? I would need electricity and heat done, the plumbing would only have to be run a few feet more, from the half bath to where I would want the shower/washer. Im guessing that is not going to make it much cheaper. Looks like I start looking for a new house  

I would use "economy" materials, I don't think we would end up living in the house for more than 7 years even after the addition if that makes a difference.

So, anyone have a house to rent in St. Johns, or need to rent a house in Lansing?:lol:

Forgot to ask, does it cost more to build a second story addition than a first floor one?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You could do it as a homeowner project. Any work that you do is going to save you money. Now most of it is not that difficult if you are handy with tools and can read plans. That would include the mechanical aspects.

You would be allowed to have help. There are many highly expierienced workers in the construction trade that are out of work, Maybe you know some. As far as quality that may depend on the friend helping you, It dont appear to be top priority, And at any rate it would have to pass inspection.

It could be done for far less than $80 sq ft as a homeowner project.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

devo024 said:


> Wow, I had no idea, guess I just didn't do the math. After a little more research, I see it's about $100 per sq ft. If I can do all the finishing myself, painting, carpet, cabinets, ect. will that lower the price? I would need electricity and heat done, the plumbing would only have to be run a few feet more, from the half bath to where I would want the shower/washer. Im guessing that is not going to make it much cheaper. Looks like I start looking for a new house
> 
> I would use "economy" materials, I don't think we would end up living in the house for more than 7 years even after the addition if that makes a difference.
> 
> ...


Im gonna go out on a limb here and make a couple observations.
1) To do something like this yourself might be biting off more then you can chew. From tone of your questions you dont sound all that familiar with construction/building. There is a whole lot to consider before going into a project like this.

2) Home prices are dirt cheap right now.....DIRT CHEAP. Have you looked at whats on the market and what you might be able to afford?
Might just be the right time to bite the bullett on a new home?


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> It could be done for far less than $80 sq ft as a homeowner project.



I am not sure about "far less" but it can be done for less, IF a builder or someone with construction experience (including plumbing and electrical) does it as a DIY project for themselves, only then it will be less. BUT, someone who is not experienced in all those aspects of building/adding a home, he/she will most likely end up paying more in a long run than if a pro does it in the first place. That is a fact, more than one of my clients said so themselves after paying for costly "rebuilds" and repairs.
So, unless you have a friend/family etc. who has successfully done it in the past, I'd be pretty careful. Your best bet is to get a few local estimates, even more importantly get real references and you'll most like save in a long run.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Red flag! Only stay another seven years? You will never get the return on your investment out of that addition. If you need more room...move!

Before you leap off of the cliff, contact your local code official and determine what is required. If you are on a septic, it may require the entire vault and field to be upsized to accomodate the new livable square footage. There are a lot of little things that may jump up and bite you hard and you don't want to find out once you have invested time and money into it. 

If you are still considering it, sketch up some plans and talk to several trusted builders in your area. They could give you a budget price. Yes you could do it cheaper than completely hiring it out, but consider your time, abilities, and cash flow to finish the job.


----------

